# Guitar Pro 5 and SD2.0 sounds Weak and Muffled?



## Pooluke41 (Oct 5, 2011)

I program my drums through GP5 and it plays all the Right "notes" but it sounds really weak and Muffled when I export it into midi?

Any Ideas as to how I can stop this?


----------



## Winspear (Oct 5, 2011)

You mean..the exported MIDI from GP sounds muffled?
I presume not, as you have S20 in your title. S20 sounds muffled? But why are you exporting S20 to MIDI? It should be audio  Not quite sure what is happening here haha


----------



## Pooluke41 (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh no, I meant Superior drummer.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 5, 2011)

So Superior sounds muffled? Is that during playback in your DAW or after exporting the project to audio?
Are you sure there's something wrong with it and it's not just a case of it not being mixed?


----------



## Tree (Oct 5, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> So Superior sounds muffled? Is that during playback in your DAW or after exporting the project to audio?
> Are you sure there's something wrong with it and it's not just a case of it not being mixed?


----------



## Lon (Oct 5, 2011)

velocity not at 127


----------



## Pooluke41 (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, Whenever I Made a (Shit) Drum track, in Reaper's Piano Roll it sounds Like the drums should, yet whenever I use GP5's Midi its all Muffled?

I think Velocity is at 127,

But just incase its not how do I set it to that?


----------



## Winspear (Oct 5, 2011)

I reckon it's the velocity. I think GP tabs at 100 by default? You can right click on the MIDI notes in your DAW to check somehow. Depends on your DAW. Should also be able to select them all and find a process somewhere to set them all to any amount. 
Though if you select them all in GP and go to the dynamics at the top and press "FFF", there it is 

Also, check your snare is 40 rather than 38. 38 is not the correct hit for Superior drummer, and will not give the best sound.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Oct 5, 2011)

Cheer's.

I thought 40 was Rimshot?


----------



## Winspear (Oct 5, 2011)

You're probably right, I think I got it the wrong way round. I'm used to using 38 but used to reading people say "Don't forget to change it!" so I got confused! Just use whatever sounds best 

Just some advice - Setting it all to 127 isn't going to sound very lifelike. I suggest you do at least a little randomization of the velocities  120 tends to sound good and will fix your muffled problem. I'd save 121-127 for heavy accents.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Oct 5, 2011)

Cheers that all worked 

Now on too Changing the Kick and snare Samples......


----------



## Velixo (Oct 12, 2011)

Pooluke41 said:


> Cheers that all worked
> 
> Now on too Changing the Kick and snare Samples......



Or, you could go into your GP5 file, select all the drum notes and switch to the fff symbol (Maximum hit velocity).


----------



## newamerikangospel (Oct 13, 2011)

Your DAW/what you are running midi through should have a velocity range adjustment, but if not, manually increase everything.


----------



## Darkstar124 (Nov 13, 2011)

The easiest way to max velocity is to set your velocities in GP5 to FFF, forte fortissimo before you export so that you don't have to go through manually and velocity-ize stuff in your DAW, which is a megabitch. Then all ya gotta do is go through and do the more dynamic stuff manually.


The 127 velocity samples just seem to sound better for reasons I can't rightly explain. When was the last time standing up and slamming your ride bell with both hands on a stick was the only way to make it sound like you aren't an incompetent wobbly armed noodle baby?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 13, 2011)

Long Necrobump here good Sah.


----------

